# bras d'une chaise



## magsss

salut!

juste une question! comment on appelle les deux bouts de bois de part et d'autre d'une chaise où on peut y poser les bras ? les bras d'une chaise ? Je sais que pour les fauteuils c'est "accoudoirs" mais pour les chaises je suis pas vraiment sûre...

merki


----------



## snarkhunter

Je pense que c'est également "accoudoirs", puisque le nom découle ici de la fonction (on y pose les coudes).


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
Une chaise avec des accoudoirs, c'est un fauteuil 
Ce qui reviens à dire que pour être une chaise, un fauteuil ne doit pas avoir  de bouts de bois sur le côté ...
Donc pour moi, _en principe_, la question ne se pose pas  mais c'est peut être un peu simpliste ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Ouais... c'est pas faux !


----------



## magsss

ben en fait si vous voulez c'est une traduction que ce fait et en gros la fille a l'habitude de s'asseoir sur les chaises avec les pieds sur les accoudoirs/bras ou autre...


----------



## snarkhunter

Dans ce cas, il est probable que la meilleure traduction soit "chaise" plutôt que "fauteuil".

Néanmoins, les chaises pour bébé ont souvent des accoudoirs... et on ne les nomme pas "fauteuils" pour autant !


----------



## jprr

snarkhunter said:


> Néanmoins, les chaises pour bébé ont souvent des accoudoirs... et on ne les nomme pas "fauteuils" pour autant !


Oui, c'est pour ça qu'on précise "de bébé" ... et vu la dimension moyenne, je ne tenterais pas de m'asseoir en travers avec les pieds sur les bras  en tout cas pas tout seul...
Enfin comme à vous lire, j'ai eu des doutes, j'ai consulté Larousse :

*Chaise* : 1 - siège à dossier sans bras.
*Fauteuil* : 1 - siège à dossier et à bras.

Sans que ce soit la vérité absolue je constate que nous sommes déjà deux de cet avis  en _français_ les chaises n'ont pas de bras.
En revanche on peut avoir l'habitude de s'asseoir sur les sièges en mettant les pieds sur les bras/accoudoirs etc...


----------



## snarkhunter

Comme un dossier, je m'incline...
... et je baisse les bras !


----------



## jprr

snarkhunter said:


> Comme un dossier, je m'incline...
> ... et je baisse les bras !


----------



## itka

> Une chaise avec des accoudoirs, c'est un fauteuil
> Ce qui reviens à dire que pour être une chaise, un fauteuil ne doit pas avoir  de bouts de bois sur le côté ...


 Absolument ! Et une chaise sans dossier, c'est un tabouret... Maintenant, si on ôte le siège...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Je ne suis pas d'accord ! 
Une chaise est un « siège à dossier et généralement sans bras. » et un fauteuil un « siège à dossier, généralement à bras, [...] et dans lequel on est assis confortablement. » (cf. TLFi ici et là, et c'est moi qui souligne).
Ça confirme mon sentiment : la grande différence entre chaise et fauteuil ne réside pas dans la présence ou l'absence de bras au siège, mais dans la notion de confort ! 
Nombreuses sont les chaises de bureau à bras (berk !), mais elles sont toujours bien moins confortables que les fauteuils de la même gamme... (mes fesses et mon dos s'en souviennent !).
En tout cas, on appelle bien les bouts de "bois" de part et d'autre du siège, des bras (ça marche pour les chaises comme pour les fauteuils).


----------



## magsss

merci Karine fr! j'avais bien l'impression d'avoir entendu le mot "bras" en parlant de chaises aussi...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir,

Je suis plutôt d'accord avec Karine puisqu'il existe bel et bien des chaises à bras.
(Pas que dans les bureaux)
Au revoir


----------



## itka

Eh bien ça, c'est une nouveauté pour moi ! 
Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de "chaises à bras" et pourtant il semble y en avoir un grand nombre !
Du coup, je ne vois plus la différence entre un petit fauteuil comme il en existe, de secs et assez inconfortables et ces chaises qui ont tout... du fauteuil...
Le TLFI ne semble pas bien les connaître non plus qui indique :


> Chaise : Siège à dossier et généralement sans bras.


----------



## magsss

je crois qu'une chaise à bras c'est une chaise normale mais avec deux petits "accoudoirs"/bras en bois de chaque côté... alors qu'un fauteuil c'est plus gros et plus confortable


----------



## itka

Euh... je ne suis pas sûre !
Voilà, toujours selon Saint-Google, un fauteuil de bureau un fauteuil bridge et
d'autres fauteuils qui me semblent bien moins confortables que l'une de ces chaises vues plus haut !


----------



## A-class-act

Bonsoir
le Fauteuil a de bras;par contre la chaise n'a pas de bras.


----------



## jprr

Bon, d'accord la lexicographie est une science molle et la réalité est pleine de nuances, mais enfin ... 
Pour revenir à la question initiale, la traduction d'une phrase ... j'aurais choisi un autre terme que chaise pour dire que quelqu'un a *l'habitude* de s'asseoir de cette façon puisque *généralement *les chaises n'ont pas de bras - juste pour mon confort de lecteur éventuel, et éviter de sursauter.
Après, chacun choisit.


----------



## jprr

Cintia&Martine said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis plutôt d'accord avec Karine puisqu'il existe bel et bien des chaises à bras.
> (Pas que dans les bureaux)
> Au revoir


Oui, cela démontre que les *"chaises à bras"* ont des bras 
Il y a plus difficile à vérifier.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour
il existe même des *chaises* avec un endroit pour mettre les bras, un autre pour mettre les pieds, un pour mettre son dos, un toit, des fenêtres et une porte...
Non ce n'est pas une maison , c'est une *chaise à porteur*: http://www.ville-thouars.fr/vah/dec...umusee/lachaiseaporteursdumuseehenribarre.htm

Pour moi une chaise est un objet à dossier, *dur,* relativement haut pour s'adapter à une table et donc sur lequel on s'assoit.
Si le même objet est à dossier, mais *mou, confortable* : c'est un fauteuil... Chez moi d'ailleurs, on dit aussi fauteuil à la place de canapé !! c'est dire... L'important est qu'il soit mou et confortable !! Je rejoins donc Karine (et certains autres).

Sinon, il existe des *chaises à trou *ou* percée *, avec des bras...
Récente :
http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/38480328.htm?ca=21_s
ou ancienne :
http://imagesforum.doctissimo.fr/mesimages/3730125/chaise%20percee.jpg

NB : Habituellement j'utilise toujours un dictionnaire ou une grammaire avant de répondre à une question. Mais, nous discutons d'objets tellement quotidiens qu'à mon avis, l'_usage_ "doit" primer sur les _définitions_.
P. ex. : sur mon lieu de travail, il y a une _salle détente _avec deux fauteuils (les trucs avec des coussins et des accoudoirs ou des bras, comme on veut, tout rembourrés et confortables) et des chaises (à bras ou sans bras) en bois. Si je dis à un(e) collègue de prendre un des fauteuils, je n'ai aucun doute quant à l'endroit où il/elle ira s'asseoir... Certainement pas sur une chaise à bras...


----------



## Barouine

Mais il y a les chaises "capitaine", qui désignent des chaises avec des bras!


----------



## Nicomon

Barouine said:


> Mais il y a les chaises "capitaine", qui désignent des chaises avec des bras!


Je pensais justement à ce type de chaise avec ou sans coussins. 

Certains mobiliers de salle à diner à 6 chaises en comprennent 1 ou 2 de ce type, comme celui-ci qui est décrit ainsi :

- 4 chaises droites (062206)
- 2 chaises capitaines (062205)

Mais puisque personne n'en a parlé avant toi -  je me suis demandé si  « chaise capitaine » (calque de "captain's chair") ne serait pas une expression québécoise.:confused
Par exemple cette chaise qui est décrite comme « chaise à bras » est pour moi une « chaise capitaine ».  

Jusqu'à ce que je trouve ce fil, qui semble le confirmer. 

Je dis fauteuil s'il est bien moelleux, et installé dans le salon/séjour. Pour moi un « fauteuil de bureau », peu importe son confort est toujours une « chaise de bureau » qui est parfois définie comme une chaise dactylo ou (peut-être plus souvent) chaise d'ordinateur.     

Pour en revenir à la question initiale - il était temps, me direz-vous  -  dans le cas d'une chaise je ne dis ni accoudoirs, ni bras : 
je dis chaise avec (ou sans) *appuie-bras *.


----------



## AnticFinder

En tant qu'expert en mobilier, un siège avec des bras est bien appelé fauteuil et sans bras, chaise . Il existe certaines exceptions pour les cas particuliers de sièges (chaise bébé, etc.). Le terme technique pour les bras de sièges, que l'on désigne communément par "accoudoirs", est *"accotoirs"*.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour Antic 
Bienvenue sur le Forum et merci pour ta contribution de spécialiste […]

Concernant le siège à bras en photo (1ère photo) dans le message #22 de Nicomon, comment le nommerais-tu ? Chaise ou fauteuil ?


----------

